# Just bragging about my sink



## SuoMarte10 (Mar 10, 2018)

Yes, the galley sink. Came across an offhand suggestion in a book - can't remember which - complaining about the usual boat sinks and how he should just convert the whole countertop into a sink. I thought, "what a brilliant idea!" So I did it. It is, indeed, a brilliant idea. I've now been using it for the past eight years and never regretted tossing out the old piece o' crap (couldn't even fit a plate into it - you know what I'm talking about).

It's a custom design I put together made from corian, with a 4 foot breadth and 3" fiddles. Most of the dishes fit into custom made cabinetry, as you can see, so it all drip dries, and is safe in any weather. Made by yours truly, so if I can do it, so can you. Only thing I'd do differently is installing another drain on the other side, so it drains regardless of tack.

If you've been wondering how to refurb your galley, I highly recommend this option.


----------



## oldmanmirage (Jan 8, 2022)

It is really nice looking, but I really have to question how well it would work when sailing. Unless this is a catamaran ? Then it would be great !


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Interesting idea but I find it impractical.... as I imagine having my counters wet and maybe slippery from soap. I am not sure I understand the advantage. Why not do corian w/ high fiddles all around,,, pitched to an larger area which is deep and more like an actual sink? While most galley sinks may be small (too small?)... I find one has to approach dish cleaning differently. Do one dish at a time... maybe have several plates etc in the sink pre-washing why the rinse water.
Actually what you have is no sink... no depth... just a large surface area which drains.
There is simply no need for a sink area that large. YES a counter that drains with fiddles is a great idea. Glad it works for you... but something that makes no sense for me,


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

Reminds me of one of those 'what's wrong with this picture?' puzzles.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

looks good to me! I'm assuming that you use the white tub that's stored upright for when you need depth. 
A cutting board could fit inside for prep. 

It also works as a nice fish filet table. Or filled with ice to hold fresh clams or oysters like a raw bar etc.

I see it as a multi function space. Nice!


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Looks lovely, and a great counter. Not sure if it's very good as a sink, especially while underway. But it would be great as a counter.

On our boat, we have two deep sinks, but we also have a heavy granite cover that sits over one of them. This expands our counter space. But you're right... you can never have enough counter space.


----------



## Waterhouse (8 mo ago)

For me…. I’m not a fan of deep sinks or large tables on small sailboats.
in the 70’s, my boat is a ‘78, they loved the whole cruising capabilities presented with the advent and use of fiberglass.
Seems like So many designers had the thought of having the bedroom and kitchen be as close to “home” as they could. I don’t find these designs to be very ergonomic.
My experience is that a deep sink of water is only useful when in a slip or very protected harbor.
The splash effect is boring to deal with.
Also water is so precious at sea.
A plastic bin like you have is a perfect “catch-all” as you cook and produce utensils and plates and pots that need cleaning…rinse and empty water…down drain or overboard.
now with your mostly clean items you scrub a dub dub and lightly rinse off on your shallow sink.!
perfect
Most often, in prep, one needs to rinse off the knife or cutting surface..
yours suits that fine!
In my opinion, this is a better system for a sailboat.
Great application of a good thought.
👍👍


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Again.. a good counter top but a bad sink... some of the functions mentioned above do make sense but not for most sailors... I make do without any problems with a very small sink and a small one... the very small is used to store cleaning things and it outs them right where they are needed...no need to hunt inside a cabinet. Our boat rarely has more than 7 aboard and mostly 2 and perhaps another couple, We don't need a big sink, nor a big stove. You don't stack used dishes...clean them one at a time. All our pots and pans can be washed in our sink. This is a practical working galley:


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

We usually wash using a small cup or bowl placed in the bottom of our deep sinks. Since there are just two of us on board, we rarely create enough dirty dishes to justify even partially filling the sinks. But the sinks make the small bowl even better. 

I don't mean to criticize the OP's innovation. I think it looks great, and would be an awesome counter. But it's still going to suck underway even if you're using the small bowl. The bowl is going to roll or slide around ... unless you can stick it down somehow. I can see this design making perfect sense while tied to a dock, but not while out there, or even bouncing around in a boisterous anchorage.


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

I like it. Very sharp looking, multifunctional (other than making a swimming pool to soak dishes) and the best thing is it’s super easy to clean. Nice to see not every galley has to look the same. Using a silicone placemat or shelf liner in the sink will prevent stuff from sliding around.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

MikeOReilly said:


> We usually wash using a small cup or bowl placed in the bottom of our deep sinks. Since there are just two of us on board, we rarely create enough dirty dishes to justify even partially filling the sinks. But the sinks make the small bowl even better.
> 
> I don't mean to criticize the OP's innovation. I think it looks great, and would be an awesome counter. But it's still going to suck underway even if you're using the small bowl. The bowl is going to roll or slide around ... unless you can stick it down somehow. I can see this design making perfect sense while tied to a dock, but not while out there, or even bouncing around in a boisterous anchorage.


So cleaning needs water...(duh)... Where we cruise water is free and readily available. Our tank water is used exclusively for cleaning and bathing. We are not terribly frugal because it's easy peasy to top off the tanks. We do bring bottled water for cooking and drinking... That's a minor hassle.
I never fill the sink or fill it with used dishes. What a dumb idea!
Wipe the dish with a paper napkin (we use paper towels (select-a-sheet). Not much left to clean. Next I put some liquid dish soap on a dish brush or scrub pad... A little bit of water (foot pumped) or some hot water... quick scrub and then rinse and place in dish drying area above the cabinet.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

SuoMarte10 said:


> Yes, the galley sink. Came across an offhand suggestion in a book - can't remember which - complaining about the usual boat sinks and how he should just convert the whole countertop into a sink. I thought, "what a brilliant idea!" So I did it. It is, indeed, a brilliant idea. I've now been using it for the past eight years and never regretted tossing out the old piece o' crap (couldn't even fit a plate into it - you know what I'm talking about).
> 
> It's a custom design I put together made from corian, with a 4 foot breadth and 3" fiddles. Most of the dishes fit into custom made cabinetry, as you can see, so it all drip dries, and is safe in any weather. Made by yours truly, so if I can do it, so can you. Only thing I'd do differently is installing another drain on the other side, so it drains regardless of tack.
> 
> ...


Full marks for creativity and craftsmanship, however I am skeptical about the functionality of it. It seems like you are sacrificing a whole lot of countertop space. You can't really use that area as a prep surface...what happens if you want to give your hands a quick wash while prepping food? 

Can we see a wider shot of your entire galley space? 

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

We like what we're accustomed to using. I suspect the thinking behind the shallow sink is to wash dishes by using a wet sponge or washcloth with a dab of dish soap. Rinse with a small splash and air dry. Like SanderO, I would prefer higher fiddles. With non-stick pans, there's little need to let utensils soak. I very much like the fact that the sink also serves as food prep space.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

So what does this sink/galley arrangement do better than the more traditional ones?

I do like the idea that the counter surfaces would drain. 

This might be good for filling with crushed ice and putting lots of fish etc on.... But why????

High fiddles have an advantage for retaining some items.

I consider this a design failure... that looks cool.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

I suspect that he uses the Bus tub that's stored upright on the right side for washing dishes, a quick rinse and the dishrack drains right into the sink drain. It could also double as a buffet set up for self service meals. It's worked for him for 8 years, with only one regret ( a starboard drain).


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

tempest said:


> I suspect that he uses the Bus tub that's stored upright on the right side for washing dishes, a quick rinse and the dishrack drains right into the sink drain. It could also double as a buffet set up for self service meals. It's worked for him for 8 years, with only one regret ( a starboard drain).


You're probably right. Maybe the OP will come back to explain. Regardless, I think it looks nice, and if it works well for him/her, then great . For our cruising style, I can't see it being an advantage, but I definitely like the look of it, and the extra counter space is great.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I think it is a very interesting concept. Like others have noted, we all get used to what we have and so think that must be the one univerally always proper solution

Here we have a person who was creative enough to look at how they personnally use counter space and a sink and then invent a solution that works well for that pattern of use. In that regard, . I think this is a thought provoking concept and appreciate seeing it.

But as much as this tread is useful as an introduction to a different way of building a sink, what is also interesting about this thread what it tells us about each other basef on how we each have responded. 

For example, for some of us, we can understand this as a creative solution to one person's tastes and cooking style and are able to applaud it as such. 

For others of us, we have looked at that solution and creatively tried to understand the design concept, the functional drivers for this design, and perhaps looked at how we might adapt it in part or in total to our own cooking and cleaning style. 

And then there is still another group of the 'if it ain't broke why mess with it school' who seem to lack the ability to creatively think beyond the world they are used to and so can't seem to fathom why someone would do this.

Jeff


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

I do NOT want to see your toilet.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

SchockT said:


> It seems like you are sacrificing a whole lot of countertop space. You can't really use that area as a prep surface...what happens if you want to give your hands a quick wash while prepping.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


To me, it's a great prep space. Drop a decent sized cutting board in there, with a damp napkin or cloth under to keep it from sliding, and you can wash vegetables etc. and then slice and dice 'em


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

Siamese said:


> I do NOT want to see your toilet.


OP didn’t mention it triples as a head? Wonder why he didn’t mention that.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Jeff_H said:


> I think it is a very interesting concept. Like others have noted, we all get used to what we have and so think that must be the one univerally always proper solution
> 
> Here we have a person who was creative enough to look at how they personnally use counter space and a sink and then invent a solution that works well for that pattern of use. In that regard, . I think this is a thought provoking concept and appreciate seeing it.
> 
> ...


I have designed scores of kitchens in my life as an architect. I have built scores of kitchen my life as a cabinetmaker. I used my kitchen at home every day... sink most of all... and use the galley on boat... sink most of all.

I love new innovations in design... but especially those that work better than what came before.

Solid surface (corian) is not new for counter or sinks or counters with integral sinks. It's clean and easy to clean! And can be "seamless"!

Features of kitchen have evolved... the "island" is somewhat "new" in the design evolution the kitchen. It was I believe derived from the French Country kitchen which has a large table in the center of the kitchen.

I've seen monstrously deep sinks.. small "bar sinks" and everything in between. I've never seen a large shallow trough sink. I am trying to understand what the main problem this "solution" addresses. It seems great for prepping fish... some many do on a board affixed the the pushpit rail tossing the bones right into the sea.

For those that stack dishes in a sink... this will be of no advantage.

I do think galleys should have tall fiddles and drains in the corners so when heeled any water drains overboard.

It is a very large sink to "clean":,,, and it does double as a counter/cutting surface. (but cutting mars the surface despite being able to sand away the scratches.

We have a chef on the site (a great one by the way) and I wonder what he thinks. (hello sv Oyster)


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, you wouldn't cut on the Corian. You'd just drop in a cutting board. Maple, Plastic , Teak.. 

For the Record, I'm a trained Chef, and spent most of my career designing and building high volume commercial kitchens. ( as well as using them) I wouldn't be fixated on just fish. I could trim and prepare a beef tenderloin on that counter. I could knead bread, roll out a pizza dough etc. Flexibility is the Key Feature that I see. Islands are not new in commercial kitchen design, in fact, they are probably the Norm. At the end of the day, it works for him.


----------



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

I think it looks cool and your workmanship is impeccable.


----------



## shoffman57 (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice work but I am wondering if when you turn on the faucet it splashes all over you?


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

shoffman57 said:


> Nice work but I am wondering if when you turn on the faucet it splashes all over you?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Hopefully, the OP returns to elaborate on use. But, I believe there are two faucets there. The smaller one on the left has a tube on it, that likely would limit the splash effect.
> ...


----------



## jtsailjt (Aug 1, 2013)

I really like this idea and I also like how your dish storage that drip dries them so the drops go right into your sink. I can see it’s many advantages as a food prep space, etc. and the plastic washtub is always right there for when the size/shape of a conventional sink is desired. But as you mentioned, it’s completely unusable on port tack because of the lack of a drain on one side. Is there anything preventing you from adding another drain on that side so you can use your galley while underway?


----------



## oldmanmirage (Jan 8, 2022)

Ok, I'm not trying to promote my channel, so if anyone has an aversion to YouTube don't watch !

But I did replace the tiny little sink in Cape Dory with something better. It is fairly big and its more shallow than a normal saiboat sink, but I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Overdue (Jun 14, 2021)

Very creative and if it works for you, then probably would work for someone else also (surprised someone called it a "design failure"). Thanks for sharing, Touche`


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

Overdue said:


> (surprised someone called it a "design failure").


And since the customer is always right (I mean starboard)…


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I suppose the proof of the pudding is in the tasting... So perhaps we reserve judgement until the actual "use reviews" are in. Obviously this can be fabricated from stainless steel and outsourced to a commercial kitchen fixture fabricator. One could also have a "sink" with a side outlet that fits inside this "trough".


----------



## Joe_P (Aug 23, 2018)

SuoMarte10 said:


> Yes, the galley sink. Came across an offhand suggestion in a book - can't remember which - complaining about the usual boat sinks and how he should just convert the whole countertop into a sink....


Author in question would be Jim Trefethen, from his book The Cruising Life. I highly recommend it - one of my favorites (I own both editions). Check it out.

Interestingly, in the second edition while addressing all the changes from the first addition, he admits that the sink suggestion was the most controversial of all his ideas in the first edition. He also said that his wife was never much of a fan of it, and they eventually got tired of answering every visitor asking "Where's your sink?".

In his later boats, he decided to abandon the idea and to keep a sink in the galley (but he still believes the countertop w/ drain is the way to go).


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

I still think it's an interesting choice, and probably a great one for a certain style of boating and perhaps boat. It just doesn't seem to be very functional when it comes to use in bouncy situations. But if you spend most of your time in flat water, or perhaps you don't use your sinks while underway or in bouncy anchorages, then the added counter space, and one that drains, sounds great.

BTW, we solve our need for extra space by having a cap that fits over our large sink. This provides excellent additional space, on a counter with fiddles. And since it's over the sink, it even drains should something spill. The only downside is you have to manage the cap when not in use.

But no insult intended to the OP. Looks great, and if it works for them, then that's all need be said.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

MikeOReilly said:


> I still think it's an interesting choice, and probably a great one for a certain style of boating and perhaps boat. It just doesn't seem to be very functional when it comes to use in bouncy situations. But if you spend most of your time in flat water, or perhaps you don't use your sinks while underway or in bouncy anchorages, then the added counter space, and one that drains, sounds great.
> 
> BTW, we solve our need for extra space by having a cap that fits over our large sink. This provides excellent additional space, on a counter with fiddles. And since it's over the sink, it even drains should something spill. The only downside is you have to manage the cap when not in use.
> 
> But no insult intended to the OP. Looks great, and if it works for them, then that's all need be said.


I have something similar... I rabetted a piece of butcher block to fit into my small sink and cut grooves in the bottom so it "locks onto" the grate in my stove... where it lives most of the time. It provide a gimballed surface for say pouring a drink into a cup when heeled... I remove it for cutting (kitchen stuff) and the reverse side (with the groove" as a work surface... grooves hold round stock.


----------



## DRichardson (Jul 23, 2020)

Siamese said:


> I do NOT want to see your toilet.
> 
> Haaa!!!!


----------



## DRichardson (Jul 23, 2020)

Funny how so many people are fast to dismiss what they're not used to. 
I think it's a brilliant and practical idea, and expect it makes dish and pan cleaning so much easier. Just rinse out the whole thing when done and it's really extra counter space you wouldn't otherwise have.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

DRichardson said:


> Funny how so many people are fast to dismiss what they're not used to.
> I think it's a brilliant and practical idea, and expect it makes dish and pan cleaning so much easier. Just rinse out the whole thing when done and it's really extra counter space you wouldn't otherwise have.


With all due respect.. once one uses this large trough sink ... water will get into the sink... just like any sink when you wash something like plates or cutlery.
Now you have a wet "counter"... My counters at home and on my boat are dry... my sink is the only wet place.
So if you don't use this as a sink... it's just like a counter with a drain... whoop di do.
I have agreed that it's a great feature for all counters to have small drains... because water does get on them. In my galley it ends up in stbd aft corner when heeled over one way... and next to the sinks on the other tack.
mini drains could be placed to stbd and to port... problem solved.
Sink size is another issue and that depends on what you NEED to put in the sink, Mine can handle all pots, a pail and the largest pan on an angle... It's adequate for 99% of whatever I need to fit into the sink. No need for cadavers!


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

I once had an Architect who didn't like the interior design of a Cafe' I was remodeling. Fought me every step of the way. 
Then, I realized, I didn't need an architect, only the engineer, the interior designer. and the contractor. So, I fired him, Opened the Cafe' and everyone loved it. ;-) It functioned for 20 years. We remained friends, I even purchased a Painting he did. ;-) It still hangs on my Living Room wall.


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

tempest said:


> I once had an Architect who didn't like the interior design of a Cafe' I was remodeling. Fought me every step of the way.
> Then, I realized, I didn't need an architect, only the engineer, the interior designer. and the contractor. So, I fired him, Opened the Cafe' and everyone loved it. ;-) It functioned for 20 years. We remained friends, I even purchased a Painting he did. ;-)


Betcha that place had a deep sink!


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

AWT2_Sail said:


> Betcha that place had a deep sink!


Well, it had a 3 compartment sink just across the hall for washing, rinsing and sanitizing, per the health code. 
There was a hand sink behind the counter. ( code) As I recall there was a very small prep sink. But, there's no board of health code to comply with on a small boat. ;-)


----------



## jtsailjt (Aug 1, 2013)

SanderO said:


> With all due respect.. once one uses this large trough sink ... water will get into the sink... just like any sink when you wash something like plates or cutlery.
> Now you have a wet "counter"... My counters at home and on my boat are dry... my sink is the only wet place.
> So if you don't use this as a sink... it's just like a counter with a drain... whoop di do.
> I have agreed that it's a great feature for all counters to have small drains... because water does get on them. In my galley it ends up in stbd aft corner when heeled over one way... and next to the sinks on the other tack.
> ...


I’m sure that 99% of the time he uses the plastic dishpan so most of the surface of his big sink doesn’t get any more wet than your or my counter does if he pours the water down the drain fairly carefully. And if he’s not careful so the whole surface gets wet, it’s nothing gravity and a squeegee won’t quickly fix. But once in a great while apparently he finds it useful to have that huge area that drains and I can’t see any downside to it, except for the lack of a drain on port tack. Obviously not for everyone but good for him.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I had to check the date......nope it's not April 1. Seems a good idea for wash down counter tops but not a sink for use at sea. As it is I think you have made your boat less attractive to prospective buyers but as long as you are happy with your design and plan to keep this vessel. Good deep sinks are are used for much more than just washing dishes, especially when on passage. It does remind me of empty morgue tables .


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I like it a lot. 
I would have a sunk sink in it as well. 
The whole surrounds of my two sinks are Formica bonded on timber and it's just not a long term solution to wet areas. Water says and get in. Dish drainers need yo drain somewhere. Food prep areas also need to drain and be quickly and easily cleaned. 
At sea I can see this as even more benifucal than at anchor because any spill sloshes around at sea. At least this idea can contain it. 

Mark 😊


----------



## jtsailjt (Aug 1, 2013)

SanderO said:


> I have designed scores of kitchens in my life as an architect. I have built scores I've seen monstrously deep sinks.. small "bar sinks" and everything in between. I've never seen a large shallow trough sink.


Really never seen a large, shallow sink? My sister has an antique slate sink that’s about 4’ x 2’. Since it’s slate you have to be concerned about possibly cracking it with very hot water so she usually used a plastic tub for dish washing. She’s had this one for 35 years though with no problem. Big slate sinks like that were once quite common, at least in New England. Also, she doesn’t seem to have any trouble keeping it clean. The part furthest from the drain barely gets used, but once in awhile the big size is very handy. But I think she got it mostly because she likes the look of it.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

For my pattern of usage, I would miss a place to toss items that need to stay in place while underway. Admit it, this is the fate for galley sinks for most of the day.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

SimonV said:


> I had to check the date......nope it's not April 1. Seems a good idea for wash down counter tops but not a sink for use at sea. As it is I think you have made your boat less attractive to prospective buyers but as long as you are happy with your design and plan to keep this vessel. Good deep sinks are are used for much more than just washing dishes, especially when on passage. It does remind me of empty morgue tables .


I showed the pic to my wife and asked her what she thought and she rejected it out of hand! When it comes to selling the boat I suspect a lot of buyers would feel the same way. Of course we haven't seen the entire galley, so maybe that would change our perspective.

When we are cruising we usually leave the anchorage early in the morning, and we toss our breakfast dishes and coffee cups in the sink to contain them until we get to where we are going. 

People are talking about countertops that drain....our countertops drain just fine! Fiddles keep the spills confined until we can wipe it into the sink! 



Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

SchockT said:


> People are talking about countertops that drain....our countertops drain just fine! Fiddles keep the spills confined until we can wipe it into the sink!


Indeed. Isn't that standard for all sailboat galley counters? All boats I've been on are designed like this. 

Again, I think it looks nice. And the extra counter space would be useful. But I think it's not a good idea for any smallish vessel that leaves the dock. But as I said, if it works for the OP, then great (for him/her).


----------



## FatBear (Jul 29, 2009)

Dishwashing? I thought you just put them in a net bag and dragged them off of the transom for a few miles...

Seriously, though, I really like this idea. I can't think of anything more frustrating than a tiny sink. A few years back we started to remodel our kitchen at home. We moved our cooking into the dining room - literally hauled one of the old base cabinets/counters out there where we also had a wet bar with a little bar sink. Then health issues occurred and we ended up using that dining room as a kitchen for a couple of years. By the time I could get back to work we decided to put in two humongous copper single-basin sinks: one next to the dishwasher and one where we do the prep and cooking. It's not that big of a kitchen and we sacrificed counter surface area for them, but the feeling of luxury has not worn off after 5 years of living with them. 
So you might think I'd hate this sinkless sink idea, but you'd be wrong. It's the tiny sinks that I hate and this one is a very roomy sink which is also very versatile. Yeah, those who are stuck in a rut can see the problems and recoil in fear, but they forget that the tiny sinks have problems too, just different ones. Like the concern about having to wipe down the entire sink. They way we cook you have to wipe down the entire counter, anyway, so what's it matter? 
At least with this one you can pull out a Rubbermaid tub of whatever size you desire and use that when you really need a tiny sink. 
And with this one the water from the faucet will always land in the sink, no matter what angle of heel you're at! 🤪


----------



## Corbin Kappler (Dec 14, 2016)

It looks like you've created something that works well for you. Nice job!


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

FatBear said:


> Dishwashing? I thought you just put them in a net bag and dragged them off of the transom for a few miles...
> 
> Seriously, though, I really like this idea. I can't think of anything more frustrating than a tiny sink. A few years back we started to remodel our kitchen at home. We moved our cooking into the dining room - literally hauled one of the old base cabinets/counters out there where we also had a wet bar with a little bar sink. Then health issues occurred and we ended up using that dining room as a kitchen for a couple of years. By the time I could get back to work we decided to put in two humongous copper single-basin sinks: one next to the dishwasher and one where we do the prep and cooking. It's not that big of a kitchen and we sacrificed counter surface area for them, but the feeling of luxury has not worn off after 5 years of living with them.
> So you might think I'd hate this sinkless sink idea, but you'd be wrong. It's the tiny sinks that I hate and this one is a very roomy sink which is also very versatile. Yeah, those who are stuck in a rut can see the problems and recoil in fear, but they forget that the tiny sinks have problems too, just different ones. Like the concern about having to wipe down the entire sink. They way we cook you have to wipe down the entire counter, anyway, so what's it matter?
> ...


Stuck in a rut? Recoil in fear? Really?

Maybe it is just that we don't have "tiny" sinks on our boats and we prefer to have dry countertops rather than doing all our prep work in the bottom of the "sink".

It's a preference thing. The OP is proud of his creation, and it works for him, but I don't see the idea catching on any time soon. (If it DOES catch on, feel free to resurre t this thread in a few years to say "I told you so!")

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

I loved it at first glance, but I like having a deep sink bowl to toss beer cans into. I'm doing a countertop right now in the Lobster Boat. The fiddles all the way around, yes, then the deep Home Depot 15" stainless steel sink all the way to the right. Oooo. Chopping block for fish clean . . . nah. She won't put up with that.


----------



## GlanRock (Feb 26, 2013)

Whether its better or not, only time will tell. Its definitely an unconventional approach. Change is difficult for what we have established as our normal and what we know. Our minds race to justify why what we have is perfectly wonderful and that it shouldn't be changed. Thankfully people thinking 'outside the box' happens anyway, better or worse. 
My first thought was 'Wow, neat' and then I wondered about that dish drain sliding all around during a passage then realized it'd most likely be stowed while under way. This is one of those things, like someone else mentioned, I'd be curious to hear about a few years from now as to how it goes.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

GlanRock said:


> I'd be curious to hear about a few years from now as to how it goes.


He's been using it for 8 years. 

"I've now been using it for the past eight years and never regretted tossing out the old piece". 

It's the first thing I wondered. If he's really valuing it after 8 years then there must be advantages. Well, to him with his type of sailing/use. 

Mark 😊 😊 😊


----------

